# Deep clean of alloy wheels inside and out



## kenjo (Jan 31, 2007)

I want to clean my Bbs Ch alloys inside and out and was wondering if anybody can advise me as to a good method and products to use. I normally use Virosol to keep the fronts clean and tidy but I would like to get the full wheel spotless and then seal them.


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

kenjo said:


> I want to clean my Bbs Ch alloys inside and out and was wondering if anybody can advise me as to a good method and products to use. I normally use Virosol to keep the fronts clean and tidy but I would like to get the full wheel spotless and then seal them.


I like the meguiars hot rims the followed by iron X then rinse again. And dry then use some tardis to remove all the tar spots and any old sticky pads. Then a final wash to hot rims. Dry then seal.

Meguiar's Hot Rims All Wheel Cleaner https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000A8JD5K/ ... Mxb7ZW1F14


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

I swear by Bilt Hamber wheel cleaner. Wheel woolies to clean front to back and then I dry with a blower.


----------

